# Horror Sounds of the Night



## lita (Oct 11, 2008)

I've searched the web all over for this to download and have had no luck finding it. I had it as a kid and would love to hear it again. Does anyone have a link to download it? In case no one has it, there is a tape version and a cd version on ebay. Is there a difference in the two?


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

We already had this discussion here:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/haunted-humor/54820-horror-sounds-night.html


Another bit I remeber about this recording is that Jason at Scar Stuff said that if you get the "Sounds To Make You SHiver" recording it is basically the same as "Horror Sounds of The Night". Plus it is way easier to find Sounds To Make You Shiver.


----------

